# bromoco rubber dub



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Any one know where i can get some from? iv been reading up on this and i think i need to have some of this stuff given the amount of old school motors im working on now days, it seems to give the right look (not glossy but black) 

Any help appreciated 

James B


PS i know bromoco.co.uk but there out of stock im after some one with it in stock (if there are any stockists)


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

try these:

http://spautopia.co.uk/rubberdub.aspx

Intrested on your thoughts if you get it :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ register your interest? nar im good im already interested i just want to buy the stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

they are a stockist, so might have it in, just not showing.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

There was a problem with a batch and I received a follow up Email. Telling me to keep it cold as the lids where blowing off, when they got warm. Dont get me wrong I can see why. Solvent heaven.
:lol:
Dont know if it has been sorted yet. 
Gordon.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The lid problem would not bother me to much as it will be in a locked cupbord in teh workshop, i just want some LOL


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I will dig out the tin. Its sitting in the fridge weighted down, for safety. Fire me your address though. And I will post it off to you tomorrow.
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

weighted down for safety :lol: :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> I will dig out the tin. Its sitting in the fridge weighted down, for safety. Fire me your address though. And I will post it off to you tomorrow.
> Gordon.


Legend :thumb: il swap it for some thing, dont just want to take it off you.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> weighted down for safety :lol: :lol:


 Don't tell me you missed all the exploding tin posts. Can make a bit of a mess when this stuff goes pop. :doublesho

Good stuff although a bit mess.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Don't tell me you missed all the exploding tin posts. Can make a bit of a mess when this stuff goes pop. :doublesho
> 
> Good stuff although a bit mess.


Any chance of a link to the post pls Cal ?

Cheers
:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just done a quick search.
Its not throwing up anything.
But it was something to do with the solvents with in the product that was causing the tins to pop there lids. Screw tops, made a bit of a mess in a few sheds. Everyone was told to keep them cool and out of direct sunlight. Could well be resolved now as it was one of the first batches that where made.
I will have an other look.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

they should have clipped them down i worked for a paint factory what had the same issues


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Sorry guys but lots of other commitments in the industrial coatings have delayed the final production run. I had to go to Grenada in the Caribbean to check on a stainless steel coating contract we are doing, I know I should have stayed here though !!!!!!
Our main business is detailing buildings.

This is where we were










Anyway I am sure you guys would like to know what's happening with the Rubber Dub.
Exploding tins ? No not really….although that sounds like fun. We had a few tins leak in the heat when we launched the product at the Bromley Pageant, which was on possibly the hottest day of the year and they were in the boot of my car. So we had to source a new container that wouldn't leak and just to make sure it had to under go extreme test. And you will be pleased to hear it will be ready to *Explode* onto the market in a couple of weeks.

Some guys have gotten really impatient though and after much asking we have sent out some Rubber Dub in the old tins, free of charge of course, to get their opinion. Below is the latest report we have received.

Hi Tony,
Many thanks for Rubber Dub which I received on Friday
Here are a few photos as requested :

Tyre Clean & Before Any RD









Tyre With RD Applied ( With no buffing)









Tyre Buffed









One thing I did find, and maybe this was me, but after about 30 mins 
of drying I found it not that easy to create a satin shine. Eventually 
I used some water to buff the tyres up.
*To be honest this is the best dressing I have ever used. The 
appearance is second to none, clean and crisp, which is how a tyre 
should look.*What sort of longevity should I expect?

Cheers Tony !

Peter ( Liverpool)

p.s. Not the best photos, taken on my iPhone. 

To creat a top shine you must spay the dressed tyre and buff with a soft brush. Admittedly we sent him the tin with no lables, but the instructions will be with the final product.
We will be getting Spautopia to arrange a group buy for everyone on DW at the launch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

any chance of some old tins now?


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> any chance of some old tins now?


I may have a couple....uhmmm... but they may Explode....eerrrr I mean leak.

email your details to the info email address on the website and I will see what I can sort out....... Hey first come first served there are only a couple or so honest. You better get to the website quick www.bromoco.co.uk
By the way we do not retail our auto products it all goes through Spautopia www.spautopia.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

email sent :thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> email sent :thumb:


OK Mate your in luck. It will go out tomorrow and be with you by Thursday
:wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

wait till you see the car its going on :thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> wait till you see the car its going on :thumb:


Go on Go on Gowan... do tell me. Or do you have a picture?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

PM your personal addy please :thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> PM your personal addy please :thumb:


Why? Email ? or home?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

because i dont want to post the pics on here till its done


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> because i dont want to post the pics on here till its done


ok I will pm it now


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ill certainly be intrested in a tin of this when released


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Ok guys here is the good news. I have dug out some small sample tubs...and they are small, and you will need to dig the Rubber Dub out. So all of you who have emailed requesting a sample should be in luck...Watch out for the postman over the next couple of days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

bugger, was hopeing for a BIG tin :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> bugger, was hopeing for a BIG tin :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


You have got the large one mate...... I am just making the numbers up for all the other requests. Now that must deserve a thank or 2 ? :car:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers, and you should have email with pic waiting for you in morning :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

I emailed you on the "info" email address, is that the right one ??


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Doh, just read my emails, theres one in the post for me apparently. Thanks alot


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

got an email too  thanks very much


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

No problem guys


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Bromoco,

thanks for the promised sample of the RUBADUB, hope it's as good as all the reviewers say.

really looking forward to trying it out this weekend...........if its dry


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

never ever did get my sample


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ mate he only said yesterday he would give you a sample, cor the patience of some people on here


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

never saw that,??

i asked for a sample about 3-4 months ago


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

your not the only one that was told they would recieve a sample many months ago.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Ok if anyone needed some Rubber Dub its gotta be a Badly Dubbed guy.... and I will make sure you get a sample mate. Sorry you didnt get one before but we pulled the product after the exploding......whooops I mean leaky tins. 

Hey matt did you read your pm or email?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nwill do matey


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

at least the people will still get there samples, great service


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

We are just trying to keep eveyone happy mate... Somtimes its tough


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Got mine today, thanks alot. Will try and get in on over the weekend and leave you my feedback.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

james b said:


> Any one know where i can get some from? iv been reading up on this and i think i need to have some of this stuff given the amount of old school motors im working on now days, it seems to give the right look (not glossy but black)
> 
> Any help appreciated
> 
> ...


I would'nt bother with it mate, had two different batches from bromoco and both are useless, still waiting for a replacement from the new batch which is supposed to be better, IMO not a good product and customer service is crap


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^ Oo Er missus, Handbags at the ready !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

just wait until you use it at the weekend and see how dissapointed you are


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

just had a go with the sample i received this morning. to be honest after applying it to half a tyre i really couldnt see much off a difference to the undressed half. however im gonna have another play with it in a min and hope to get some better results.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Let us know what happens ??


----------



## smiffie (Aug 14, 2009)

bromoco said:


> We are just trying to keep eveyone happy mate... Somtimes its tough


Well it seems bromoco is now banned


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

smiffie said:


> Well it seems bromoco is now banned


im not that shocked to be honest


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> im not that shocked to be honest


How come, am i missing something ???


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

declanswan said:


> How come, am i missing something ???


just the way hes constantly trying to push his products and hes not a site sponsor.

also i have had another go with the rubber dub, didnt work for me in the slightest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

strange... i thought the people who gave this product review initially thought it was good?

I wanted to try the bromoco stuff, still might as long as there is assurance if i get a faulty batch i will get a replacement.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

To be fair he made some pretty big claims. And even in the photos it didn't look all that great..


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Am sorry, but LOTS of companies make BIG claims, you will find most of total ********, but they dont get banned do they?

I have a sample of it and will try it on clean tyres (fingers crossed) on saturday after I finish work.

These tyres are already cleaned (surfex) and waiting.

As for the looks of it, depends what you want from it I suppose, and pics never really show the true story do they?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> Am sorry, but LOTS of companies make BIG claims, you will find most of total ********, but they dont get banned do they?
> 
> I have a sample of it and will try it on clean tyres (fingers crossed) on saturday after I finish work.
> 
> ...


i dont think anyone said he got banned for talking ********


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

The post above my latest one, is the one I am referring to.

If you havnt used the products then you cant really slate them, which is what a few people are doing.

I have the sample and will be trying it on a few cars, some are driven hard, some are driven often, will be intresting to see how it goes :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> just the way hes constantly trying to push his products and hes not a site sponsor.
> 
> also i have had another go with the rubber dub, didnt work for me in the slightest.


He is a site sponsor by the way :thumb:

When you say you had another go with it, how did you apply it and how did it not work?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just to end the speculation about this, nobody outside of the DW staff know the full story and reason for the ban, and as it's not 'public' information I'm not going to discuss it, as we wouldn't for any other case. 

Continue with any discussion about the products by all means, but with regards to the ban, nobody here actually knows anything about it 

Just so we're all clear :thumb:.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Thanks bromoco*

just recieved my sample of "RUBADUB" this morning, which was only requested 2 days ago !!!!!

*an outstanding and excellent service IMO *!

I will post a write up and some pictures if i get a chance to use it over the weekend.

Hmmmmm wonder what i can do this morning :lol:

THANK YOU

:detailer:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks again for the sample: does exactly what it says on the tin & looks good!....just need to test it for durability now.....up against the Blackfire stuff....which i've found to be the most durable tyre gel.

Tony, can you use it on trim and rubber etc?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yer csn be used on rubber and im sure someone has used it on the trim with good results to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

How are you applying it to rubber?

I have used an old mf and rubbed it in, going in one direction only, and leaving for 30 mins then following up with the mf to buff.

Should I also spray it with water like the tyres do you think? (its leaving a very matt finish which is what i like on rubbers :lol


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for testing the Rubber Dub Guys

Any Pictures Bero ?

Matt, how did the costs and quantiies weigh up with the pneu ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I havnt weighed em and your sample was "light" due to it being a test pot rather than a full pot.

As for price, similar price.

Ease of use is similar as well, I am using the sponge approach with the Pneu rather than spray on and brush which "might" give me a more even application but then I might be using more product to achieve the same thing.

With both taking time to "cure" its down to the finish and how long they last.

At the moment the rubber dub is my fav just for looks as I find the Pneu still looks "dry" to me. (it dosnt look like it has gone into the tyre where as the rubber dub does, at least to me, others may have a different view)


----------

